

Alice Goffman’s Heralded Book on Crime Is Disputed - lermontov
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/06/books/alice-goffmans-heralded-book-on-crime-disputed.html

======
erikpukinskis
Glad to see people doing fact checking. But none of this looks like a smoking
gun to me. Some people are skeptical of her, is all I can really take from
this.

